# AKC registration down 53%???



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.akc.org/about/chairmans_report/2008.cfm?page=9

What do you think? What actions might AKC take?

My first thought was great.... fewer puppies! But then I think of all of the people who do not register their puppies. Or the people that bought them on "limited" so registered with some other registry so they could breed and have "registered" pups.
Would love to hear other opinions. Should we make a collective move to support AKC?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

All I can see in the article is "market", and "bussiness".


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't read the article, but I'm thinking that the recent popularityh of "designer" breeds might have something to do with the low registrations. I think that most people that buy dogs for house pets do not really care if they are registered or not.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Agreed, the article is very much about what to do to recover their 'freefall' in the market share. Maybe they need to do some research into WHY people are so bitterly disappointed with the AKC and it's business practices. Why have so many other registries appeared on the scene? 

Maybe they need to ask people LIKE ME who were very involved in AKC from an early age why we've wandered off to do other things. Not that I won't compete again but I don't feel the atmosphere is what it was years ago.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I just hope they don't come up with some NEW marketing/registration plans to make up for the loss.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiAll I can see in the article is "market", and "bussiness".


Yeah, thats pretty much what I read also.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Question... Would you buy a GSD that was not AKC registered (or registerable)?
I would not. For all of the issues surrounding AKC, no way would I pay money for a CKC (Continental) papered dog.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ninhar
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiAll I can see in the article is "market", and "bussiness".
> ...


Me too. It's telling. Hard to grind past that! But it's nice to see true colors. 

However, I think that millers or others who can't meet their very minimal standards (including those designer breeds) are the ones cutting into their market share. 

There are so many registeries, so many consumers and so little good marketing from a reliable source (it's either them, those register yer dog here places, too far out groups on the other side) that truly educates pet owners-good time for a group to come in that can fill that niche.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

AKC registration has no guarentees. Puppy mills and breeders like Hunte Corp can register their litters with AKC, that is where they receive a sizable amount of income. If you think that you are getting a quality dog just because it has been registered with the AKC, think again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Unless you're competing I don't see any reason to pay for AKC registration. And as far as I can tell the AKC is in it for the money; their educational efforts are pathetic. Maybe this will be a good wake up call for them!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am very aware that AKC registration does not mean quality, however AKC is the ONLY registry that FCI recognizes (as far as I know).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1
> I am very aware that AKC registration does not mean quality, however AKC is the ONLY registry that FCI recognizes (as far as I know).


That's my reasoning as well, and I like competing in events other than conformation.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowUnless you're competing I don't see any reason to pay for AKC registration. And as far as I can tell the AKC is in it for the money; their educational efforts are pathetic. Maybe this will be a good wake up call for them!


However, AKC is the only registry that will stand up for the rights of people to own dogs. They spend quite a bit of money to send lawyers to hearing all over the country to prevent the passage of bills that support mandatory spay/neuter or that have breed specific regulations limiting the breeds of dogs you can own. What other American registry does that?


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I agree about the designer mixes being responsible for this. I recently started working at a dog daycare and was absolutely shocked at the number of designer mixes, at least half of the dogs, including a large amount of the so-called Doodles. There are some very strange looking dogs that people (upper middle-class clientele)are spending a lot of money to buy and maintain. I just don't get it and I find it very, very sad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dog fancy states that Obama has promised his girls a dog after the election -- probably a Golden retriever poodle mix. McCain on the other hand has a slew of pets, including three Yorkies. 

I am afraid that the economy has registrations down. People are afraid for their jobs, paying exhorbitant prices for gas, and know that the winter's fuel is going to hit them hard. I think people are not buying dogs right now. Dogs are a luxury and when times are tough they can be a hard sell.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

When I got my pup I was told I could register the dog with AKC, and in Germany.

I went the AKC route, but decided not to send his info to Germany, simply because he is strictly a companion dog.

Bottom line, is I think there is an option to AKC.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Info on SV registration.... http://www.germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/INDIVIDUAL%20REGISTRATION.pdf
and.... http://germanshepherddog.com/regulations/individual_registration.htm

It is not a substitute for AKC as there are different requirements and not all USA bred dogs will qualify.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

All of our dogs have been adoptees so being registered or not (altho two of them were) has never been an issue...but I really do HATE the fact that AKC lends an air of legitimacy to the puppy mills. I live in MO and we have a lot of them here much to our shame! Puppy mills are not the fault of AKC but they could be doing a lot more to combat them with education, etc. Oprah did more to combat the evil in one show!!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaAgreed, the article is very much about what to do to recover their 'freefall' in the market share. Maybe they need to do some research into WHY people are so bitterly disappointed with the AKC and it's business practices. Why have so many other registries appeared on the scene?
> 
> Maybe they need to ask people LIKE ME who were very involved in AKC from an early age why we've wandered off to do other things. Not that I won't compete again but I don't feel the atmosphere is what it was years ago.


Since I have no idea what you're referring to, would you mind giving a little info on this? I would like to know.

Shoot, I got Jessie off of Craig's List and tracked down her original owners and got her papers (and her brother) and registered them with the AKC jes cuz I wanted them to have some fancy names!

Jess - "Stands With a Paw"

Rocky - "Dances With Butterflies"



To someone who grew up reading Albert Payson Terhune, the AKC has always been this grand symbol.

I am very happy with our two outdoor AKC Kennels we bought, they are really top quality.

I think every year we watch Westminster show and every year I wonder, 'when is a collie ever going to win again?' If they had a collie win, I think it would help because like it or not, that breed helped establish the AKC as *the* registry.

But look what has happened to the collie standard, it sucks! Pointy noses instead of big broad muzzles, maybe it's because of stuff like that, changing the standards from what the public loves. Everybody loves an old fashioned Collie dog, who wants a semi-sheltie with a needle nose?

And come to think of it, maybe recognizing the WGSD would help since they're so popular?


----------



## Jmfhella (Jun 20, 2004)

AKC registered means nothing. All it shows is that the dam and sire were registered. Does not mean the dog has stable nerves, doesn't have health/hip issues. Someone commented that they would rather have a AKC registered pup than CKC? To be honest I am more interested in the titles of sire/dam..


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am the one who spoke about AKC vs CKC. I did state that AKC was not an indicator of quality, howver, at least the parents were registered, unlike CKC....

"Canine Registration Applications 
Canine Registration Applications are used to apply for Registration in the following circumstances: 

1.Dogs which are currently registered with another recognized kennel club may be registered by completing the CKC Canine Registration Application, making a copy of the other kennel club’s Registration papers, and sending them to Continental Kennel Club’s Registration office with the proper Registration fee, or 

2.Dogs over 6 months of age which have no previous Registration history may be registered by providing 2 witness signatures attesting to the purebred status of the dog along with 3 photos (front,left and right) of the dog to confirm it is ‘of proper breed type’ as defined by our current CKC Registration Rules and Regulations.Canine Registration Applications are available in PDF format from our web site. (click here to download it now)"


----------



## Shadow&Bubba (Sep 29, 2008)

My dog Shadow is CKC as was his father and his father's father. Both of which where excellent Search and Rescue dogs and his father later went on to become a service dog. Shadow's grandfather was at the WTC Buildings right after working the site. My other dog Pete is AKC certified and is very shy and is having a hard time adjusting. My point being that it doesnt matter if the dog is AKC or CKC or whatever else you want to register it under as long as its properly raised, socialized, trained and loved its going to be a awesome dog. Sorry my hackles get raised when i hear the "your dog is CKC so its not worth anything only AKC matters" type attitudes.

*edit
I do agree that AKC is better quality controlled than CKC however. I mean a couple signatures and some pictures are all to easily faked and a lot of mixed dogs are mixed with shepherd.

Also i have no plans on sending either one of them money to "register" my dogs as GSD's. I know they are, and most importantly THEY know they are GSD's so why bother? I dont need the registration for training and i dont need it to do what i want to do with my dogs so why spend the money on a piece of paper when i could better use the money for something that actually matters. Like training, food, toys, etc.


----------

